# How long is the ready-made ONR solution usable?



## sumber (May 3, 2009)

Is it possible to keep ready-made ONR solution (as quick detailer) in car or should i always prepare ONR directly before usage?


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I made up some onr clay lube and that was still fine to use a few weeks later.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

sumber said:


> Is it possible to keep ready-made ONR solution (as quick detailer) in car or should i always prepare ONR directly before usage?


As long as your using distilled/deionised water it won`t matter.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I've used some that's a couple of weeks old, seems fine.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

pete5570 said:


> I've used some that's a couple of weeks old, seems fine.


ONR seems to have its own usability indicator. If I leave it for a while, the blue 
colour will fade to clear, at which point I just add a few drops of concentrate to 
revive it. Little gets thrown away here... 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Even 'pure' water seems to have a shelflife - at least it does if stored in some plastic bottles as it seems the plastic can leach chemicals like BPA (Bisphenol A) into the water. 
There was a thread on here about an IPA solution that was causing issues as the deinoised water used was 'old' and long 'out of date'

So perhaps the precise answer is more complex, and the life of the solution may be affected by a combination of the container used, the water source, and the ONR product, rather than just the ONR itself.

Steve O.


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

Lasts a very long time, the color goes but doesn't change how it works.


----------

